# Greetings- Library question



## cdtele (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm Chuck. I've been playing guitar for 45 years and writing for hire ( jingles, industrials, animation, doc ) for about 15 years.
Using DP5, an Ultralite, a MacBook and Roland sounds and wanting to get started with an affordable library. A friend mentioned the MOTU Symphonic Instrument....less than $300!
Anyone have experience to share with that unit or something comparable?

Thanks in advance,

Chuck


----------



## Reegs (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Chuck,

Welcome to VI!
There's a few complete orchestral solutions in that range:

MOTU Symphonic Instrument ($279)
Miroslav Orchestra (on sale currently for $99)
Garritan Personal Orchestra ($199)
Vienna Special Edition ($470)
EastWest Quantum Leap Silver ($295)

Each has its strong points and its weak points. I recommend you search around and find the praise and criticisms on each. In my experience MOTU SI is not the best or most versatile product out there at that price.

Another way to go is to get Kontakt 3, for $400, which is a full-fledged sampler, loads several of the products above, and comes with its own diverse 30GB sound library. 

I like the second way, but it gets better!
Here's what I recommend you do:
Buy a really cheap Kompakt-powered library, like Percussive Adventures 2 LE:
http://www.audiomidi.com/Percussive-Adv ... P4849.aspx

This entitles you to the crossgrade price for Kontakt 3:
http://www.audiomidi.com/Kontakt-3-Cros ... P9951.aspx

Saving you $50 and getting you some useable drumloops in the process.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 10, 2008)

Yo Chuck!

Reegs has some great advice. If you want more opinions you should paste your post and start a new thread in the Sample Talk area. You should get more responses there.

BTW Chuck is a terrific guitarist. Hopefully he will share some of his playing here.


----------



## cdtele (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Craig and Reegs!
I'll do that Craig, why not.
But I'm diggin' Reegs 2nd idea.
Seems like it could be easy to expand that way.
Thanks again and I will put up some music after I find my way around here.
Thanks for the warm welcome.

Chuck


----------

